# Moving to Zakynthos



## AvrilAbraham (Jul 1, 2007)

We are thinking of relocating to Zakynthos and would love to hear from anyone who has made the move and is now living and working there.
We have been to Zakynthos many times on holiday but are not sure how we could make a living there enough to have a moderate lifestyle and perhaps save some money for trips to the UK to visit my family


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi me and my family lived in zante for over 5yrs. Wages are low, and you only work for 6mths of the year so you have to to save hard to get you through the winter.You can try and find work doing the olives in the winter for a couple of month.
Regards barb.


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi me and my family lived in zante for over 5yrs. As for work wages are not that high and you only work 6mths out of the year. You have to save to get you through the winter.


----------



## AvrilAbraham (Jul 1, 2007)

*Avril*

Hi Babs,
Thanks for your reply, Can I ask how long ago you lived there and what did you and your partner work at when you were


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi. its 6yrs since we lived there.we had saved some money to one side and worked in resteraunts for the first 2yrs then we got our own. You rent the land and the premises.It is very hard work and long hours.You also make alot of greek friends who advise you to eat and live like them it saves you alot of money. We kept chickens so we had fresh eggs and you eat the chickens.Its worth going in the winter to have alook as it is nothing like in the summer. The airport closes from october till may, you have to go by ferry to athens airport in winter. We still go back and stay with friends.Its worth trying to learn the language.
regards barb


----------



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

Why did you choose Zakynthos?

I've never heard any complaints from anyone who has lived there, so I assume you'll like it.


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, yes we loved it there, my son did his schooling there. The only thing what lets it down is the hospital, its in poor condition. Anything major you have to go to athens. I can remember coming off a scooter and dislocating my knee, a greek friend to me to the hospital and they dont have wheelchairs or crutches my friend had to carry me in ,ican laugh now but the doctor gave me his cig to hold while he looked at my knee. I had to go back home for 3hrs cos there was a power cut you get them often. When i had paid for the xray he asked me what i thought cos there was not a bone doctor in the hospital that day.I told him just to strap it up, I had to hop about for 2 weeks.
regards barb


----------

